# Meet friends in Limassol



## Emsve (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi
I´m Emma, been living in Limassol since february with my husband and daughter that is almost three. We have been in Sweden all summer but now we are back.
Is there someone that would like to meet for a coffe or a walk or maybe their is other mums that would like to meet with the kids.
My daughter is going to a nursery in the mornings.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Emsve said:


> Hi
> I´m Emma, been living in Limassol since february with my husband and daughter that is almost three. We have been in Sweden all summer but now we are back.
> Is there someone that would like to meet for a coffe or a walk or maybe their is other mums that would like to meet with the kids.
> My daughter is going to a nursery in the mornings.


Hi,

Take a look at this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/53564-friends-limassol.html


----------

